# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  ما هي تقنية Rss وفوائدها؟

## ابوالشرع

*ما هي تقنية RSS وفوائدها؟

لنبدأ رحلتنا مع RSS، من يريد معرفة فوائد هذه التقنية وكيفية استخدامها عليه متابعة المدونة، وإن كان لديك أي استفسار فاكتبه في تعليق، سأجيب عليه مباشرة أو في سأجيب عليه في موضوع منفصل إن رأيت أن الإجابة ستفيد الجميع.
ما هي تقنية RSS؟

بعيداً عن التعريفات التقنية، RSS هي وسيلة لنشر المحتويات في ملفات يمكن قراءتها من خلال برامج تسمى RSS reader أو news aggregator، وبترجمة حرفية: قارئ الأخبار أو قارئ المحتويات، في الغالب تقوم المواقع بنشر محتوياتها في ملفات RSS، فتوفر بذلك وسيلتين لقراءة ومتابعة المحتويات، الأولى بأن تزور الموقع باستخدام المتصفح كما يفعل أغلب الناس وكما اعتدنا أن نفعل في السنوات الماضية، الطريقة الثانية أن تستخدم برنامج قارئ محتويات RSS فتصلك محتويات الموقع بدون أن تستخدم المتصفح.

المحتويات التي يمكنك قراءتها من خلال قارئ RSS غير محدودة، يمكنكم متابعة:

    * الأخبار: مثل أخبار جوجل.
    * المقالات: من ويكيبيديا مثلاً أو أي موقع آخر.
    * الصور: مثل فليكر.
    * المواعيد: بعض الخدمات توفر لك ملف RSS لمتابعة مواعيدك.
    * ملفات: كالملفات الصوتية التي تسمى podcast، أو ملفات الفيديو أو أي نوع آخر من الملفات.
    * والكثير من المحتويات الأخرى.

فوائد تقنية RSS

تخيل أنك تتابع ثلاث صحف يومية، ومجلة أسبوعية، وثلاث مجلات شهرية، وتدمن برامج قناة الجزيرة، لكنك لا تقرأ كل شيء في هذه الصحف والمجلات، ولا تتابع كل ما تعرضه الجزيرة، لديك عمل ومسؤوليات وتحب الخروج للتنزه بين حين وآخر، أليس من الجميل أن يأتي أحدهم، لنقل صديقك أو أخوك أو ابنك، ويلخص لك عناوين محتويات المجلات والصحف وبرامج الجزيرة، ويعطيك نبذة سريعة عنها وأنت تختار ما تشاهده وتقرأ؟ هذا يوفر عليك الوقت، ويلغي كل ما يضيع وقتك، لست بحاجة للنظر فيك كل هذه الإعلانات، ولا كل الصفحات، أنت هنا تختار ولا يفرض عليك شيء.

هذا ما تفعله تقنية RSS، تجعل المواقع تأتي إليك، لست بحاجة إلى أن تزور كل موقع، وكل موقع يعرض عليك عناوينه وأنت تختار ما تقرأ وما تترك، لا حاجة لرؤية إعلانات المواقع، ولا استخدام المتصفح، شخصياً وقبل استخدامي لتقنية RSS، كنت أزور عشرات المواقع كل يوم، وبعضها أرجع له كل ساعة أو نصف ساعة، لكي أرى إن كان هناك أي شيء جديد، كان هذا يستهلك من وقتي ساعات كل يوم، مع تقنية RSS، يمكنني متابعة نفس المواقع خلال أقل من عشرين دقيقة، ولا أقرأ كل شيء، بل أقرأ ما يهمني فقط.

كانت المواقع في ما مضى ترسل ملخصات محتوياتها عبر البريد للمشتركين، ولا زالت الكثير من المواقع تفعل ذلك، المشكلة أن البريد أصبح كارثة مع كثرة ما يتلقاه الناس من البريد التافه أو “السخام” كما يحب البعض أن يسميه، وإذا أعطيت بريدك لموقع ما لا يمكنك أن تضمن بأن الموقع لن يبيعه لمواقع أخرى ترسل لك المزيد من البريد التافه، RSS تجنبك كل هذه المشاكل.
لكنني لا أحتاجها … لكنني أضيع المزيد من الوقت الآن!

قد يقول شخص ما: المواقع التي أتابعها قليلة ولا أحتاج هذه التقنية، وهذا أمر صحيح، إن كنت تتابع القليل من المواقع فلا تتعب نفسك في استخدام RSS، التقنيات ما هي إلا وسائل، ومن الأفضل دائماً أستخدام أبسط الوسائل لتحقيق الأهداف، فلا داعي لأن تستخدم مدفعاً لضرب ذبابة!

البعض قد يقول: الآن مع RSS أنا أضيع المزيد من الوقت، وهذا أيضاً صحيح، بعض الناس يرون أنهم وفروا المزيد من الوقت باستخدام RSS، فلم لا يضيفون المزيد من المواقع لقارئ RSS؟ هنا يحدث الخطأ، أنت تستخدم التقنية لكي توفر عليك الوقت والجهد، فلا تجعلها سبباً في تضييع وقتك وجهدك، هل أنت بحاجة فعلاً لمتابعة كل هذه المواقع؟ شخصياً أتخلص من بعض المواقع بين حين وآخر لكي لا أبقي لدي ما لا أحتاجه، بعض المواقع أتابعها مؤقتاً لأنها تنشر محتويات تعجبني لكنها بعد ذلك تتوقف عن نشر هذه المحتويات فأقوم بالتخلص منها بعد ذلك.


 إليكم هذه الروابط حول الموضوع:

    * ما هي RSS؟
    * RSS في ويكيبيديا - القسم العربي

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
منقول

*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور عالموضوع ..
تحياتي ..

----------

